
Why Was It So Hard to Raise the Alarm on the Coronavirus? - vo2maxer
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/03/why-was-it-so-hard-to-raise-the-alarm-on-coronavirus.html
======
readhn
Why would they (or him) delete this comment?

"HOLY MOTHER OF GOD - the new coronavirus is a 3.8!!! How bad is that
reproductive R0 value? It is thermonuclear pandemic level bad - never seen an
actual virality coefficient outside of Twitter in my entire career. I’m not
exaggerating... #WuhanCoronovirus #CoronavirusOutbreak"

Jan. 25, 2020 Twitted by Eric Feigl-Ding @DrEricDing Epidemiologist | Health
Economist | Senior Fellow @FAScientists | PH scientist @Harvard | Harvard ‘07
J.Hopkins ‘04 | NYT-featwhistleblower | #COVID19 Updates

------
lazylizard
China at least. Could not. The lunar new year was coming. A billion people are
going home. Its gonna be hard for any official to tell them its cancelled.

